# Hypophosphorous Acid Synth with final product video



## dekrepid (Jan 23, 2022)

*Hypophosphorous Acid ~* by Dekrepid.
To my knowledge the most common route to meth within Australia is the reduction of pseudoephidrine via hypo/Iodine reaction. As it hypo is impossible to get OTC, here is a relatively simple way to synthesise it.

*Chemicals needed:*
-100g of sodium hypophosphite dihyrate
-100ml HCL Acid 36%
*Equipment:*
-Distillation setup w/ vacuum
-Heating mantle w/ stirrer
-Filtration set (vacuum works best)
*Procedure:*
Onto a heating mantle place a 500ml beaker and place 100g of sodium hypophosphite crystal, to that add 30ml of conc. HCL acid. And give it a good stir, you will notice a white solid precipitate out of the solution, this is a good sign, this is sodium chloride. At this point the mantle was put on low heat and a further 30ml of HCL acid was added to the mixture. With stirring the heat was slowly increased until it reached a temp of no more than 80*c and was kept there for 10mins. It was then allowed to be brought down to room temp, and then was placed in the fridge to reach the temp of 0*c. All of the white precipitate had fallen to the bottom of the beaker. It was poured into a buchner funnel and filtered. 40g of unusable salt was recovered thrown down the sink. The filtrate was then transferred to a round bottom boiling flask along with a stirbar to ensure that the mixture does not bump. Caution!!!- Do not let the temp rise above 90*as hypophosporous acid can decompose into deadly phosphine gas which is highly flammable and toxic...! A vacuum was also used to help drive off any water, however after an hour only 10ml of water was recovered. At this point more white precipitant was observed within the boiling flask so the mix was allowed to reach room temp and the chilled back to 0*c. And was once again filtered. The filtrate is noticeably viscous and syrupy. The result product was 74ml @100g, density 1.35gml = 70%


----------



## primitiveintelectual

sodium hypophosphite dihyrate where to find it in the EU?
is it possible to buy a free store? or is there an alternative?


----------



## primitiveintelectual (Mar 16, 2022)

video to tutorial


----------



## Ouroboros369

i have Sodium Hypophosphite monohydrate not dihydrate. will this still work?


----------



## primitiveintelectual

I do not know that, let the experts comment


----------



## PewPew411

Ouroboros369 said:


> i have Sodium Hypophosphite monohydrate not dihydrate. will this still work?



Ouroboros369
Any advice on this?


----------



## Bee Ber

Can these two things be used the same way?
Sodium hypophosphite cas 7681-53-0
Sodium hypophosphite cas 10039-56-2
In the picture is the item that I'm about to buy. Can it be used?


----------

